# Shhh...



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

*Shhh...(updated spy photos inside)*

<img src=https://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5703/4614169smalldp4.jpg>
<img src=https://julmtb.com/forum/images/uploads/jul57/P1010083_173.jpg>

*[email protected]*


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

OH SNAP!!! My 585 is enroute as I type, and now I have to think about a new MTB?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Yikes,

Hmmm, timing is eveything. Tax refund is on its way. Help me figure out a way to hide the refund from my "boss lady" and help me to explain that the IRS is issuing Look MTB's as refunds!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw one of the 5 MTB's in existence tonight. Black, White, and Red. The 986 if I recall correctly.... 2x9 with suspension & gears : Sub 20lbs according to the French pilot.
VERY nice looking bike.

I would be on one of those if it had 29" wheels.....


----------

